# Firewall e antivirus

## Paul Yard

Ho scaricato iptables e clamav.

Ho un paio di domande:

L'antivirus serve veramente? Esistono virus per linux?

Ho imparato un paio di regole base per iptables ma ho scoperto che ogni volta che riavvio il picci le regole (iptables -L) sono sparite.

Ho scritto un piccolo script e lo lancio ogni volta che mi connetto.

E' così che funziona o c'è un metodo più semplice.

ciao e grazie 

py

----------

## MaTz

puoi usare lo script in /etc/init.d/iptables

per farlo.

Â° carica le regole di iptables

Â° iptables-save > /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

Â° controlla il file /ect/conf.d/iptables e poni la variabile IPTABLES_SAVE="/var/lib/iptables/rules-save" 

Â° imposta SAVE_ON_STOP="no"

Â° salva il file 

Â° /etc/init.d/iptables start

Ciao

----------

## neryo

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> Ho scaricato iptables e clamav.
> 
> Ho un paio di domande:
> 
> L'antivirus serve veramente? Esistono virus per linux?
> ...

 

se ce l antivirus a qualcosa serve.. cmq i virus in linux sono pochi ma tendono ad aumentare con l aumentare degli utenti che usano linux.. averlo non fa mai male..

----------

## GiRa

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> L'antivirus serve veramente? Esistono virus per linux?

 

Clmav ha un utilizzo server. Metti che hai i client Win...

Non è possibile che ci siano dei veri virus per Linux: non può esistere qualcosa che va oltre allo distuggere i dati utente.

----------

## X-Drum

i virus per linux esistono,

ed esiste anche un bell'howto per la loro creazione

solo che:

-sono poco diffusi

-risulta in linea di massima su linux, piu' semplice individuarli

-la rigida gerarchia dei permessi sotto linux rende la loro vita piu' difficile

e limita notevolemente i danni che essi potrebbero causare, come detto da qualcuno

(questo ammesso che si sia mantenuta una politica sui permessi adeguata)

----------

## GiRa

Con virus io intendo un applicazione che riesce ad infilarsi dove vuole. Il bello dei *nix è proprio il paging.

----------

## neryo

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Con virus io intendo un applicazione che riesce ad infilarsi dove vuole. Il bello dei *nix è proprio il paging.

 

Il problema, come ti ha detto X-Drum, sono i permessi... se uno lancia le applicazioni da root il gioco e' fatto...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CarloJekko

infatti io tengo tutti i volumi smontati... li monto solo quando mi servono...

----------

## Paul Yard

Mi state un po' preoccupando con i virus. Io lancio talvolta applicazioni da root .... a partire da clamscan altrimenti non posso accedere a gran parte dil filesystem.

Comunque ho provato a fare una scansione della mia partizione windows xp che non uso, un po' perchè non ne sento la necessità e un po' perchè è piena appunto di virus. Insomma ho trovato ben 17 schfezze ma non posso eliminarle perchè non posso scrivere sulla partizione. Ho fatto una breve ricerca e ho visto che è sconsigliato scrivere perchè il supporto non è ancora sufficientemente stabile. E' proprio così?

E se io me ne fregassi, tanto sputtanata per sputtanata tanto vale tentare. Come dovrei fare? Ho installato nfs-utils ma ..... mi sa che non c'entra niente!

Una domanda banale e fuori tema: come faccio dalla tastiera italiana a digitare il simbolo ~? Quello della home per intendersi.

Grazie e ciao.

----------

## neryo

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> Mi state un po' preoccupando con i virus. Io lancio talvolta applicazioni da root .... a partire da clamscan altrimenti non posso accedere a gran parte dil filesystem.
> 
> Comunque ho provato a fare una scansione della mia partizione windows xp che non uso, un po' perchè non ne sento la necessità e un po' perchè è piena appunto di virus. Insomma ho trovato ben 17 schfezze ma non posso eliminarle perchè non posso scrivere sulla partizione. Ho fatto una breve ricerca e ho visto che è sconsigliato scrivere perchè il supporto non è ancora sufficientemente stabile. E' proprio così?
> 
> 

 

non e' che non e; sufficientemente stabile... e' molto limitativo. Da quello che mi ricordo su NTFS puoi solo scrivere lasciando inalterate le dimensioni del file altrimenti capitano dei casini.. cmq evita.. piuttosto usi un antivirus da cd e fai lo scan al boot... 

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho installato nfs-utils ma ..... mi sa che non c'entra niente!

 

esatto e' per network file system..   :Wink: 

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una domanda banale e fuori tema: come faccio dalla tastiera italiana a digitare il simbolo ~? Quello della home per intendersi.
> 
> 

 

si chiama tilde.... ALT + in sequenza 1 2 6 se non ricordo male.. ho la tastiera americana a casa!   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

per scrivere su ntfs si può sempre usare captive. una ricerca chiarirà i tuoi dubbi.

p.s. io non lo uso quindi non so dirti niente, ma ho letto che dovrebbe funzionare bene.

----------

## neryo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> per scrivere su ntfs si può sempre usare captive. una ricerca chiarirà i tuoi dubbi.
> 
> p.s. io non lo uso quindi non so dirti niente, ma ho letto che dovrebbe funzionare bene.

 

si, e' un wrapper che utilizza il driver ntfs.sys di win..

----------

## bender86

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> Mi state un po' preoccupando con i virus. Io lancio talvolta applicazioni da root .... a partire da clamscan altrimenti non posso accedere a gran parte dil filesystem.

 

Se un'applicazione deve accedere a zone del filesystem che non sono accessibili ad utenti limitati (che so, scrivere in /usr) deve necessariamente avere i privilegi di root. Credo quindi che non ci sia nulla di male nell'eseguire clamav come superutente, anzi penso sia proprio necessario. Invece sarebbe bene che le applicazioni che possono starsene tranquillamente con diritti limitati (come browser, media player, server vari, ecc.) siano eseguite da un utente normale.

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> Una domanda banale e fuori tema: come faccio dalla tastiera italiana a digitare il simbolo ~? Quello della home per intendersi.

 

ALT-Gr + ì (quella vicino al backspace) in X

ALT Gr + 0 (zero) in console

----------

## 102376

 *Paul Yard wrote:*   

> Una domanda banale e fuori tema: come faccio dalla tastiera italiana a digitare il simbolo ~? Quello della home per intendersi.

 

si chiama tilde (~) per la precisione...

----------

## neryo

 *zocram wrote:*   

>  *Paul Yard wrote:*   Una domanda banale e fuori tema: come faccio dalla tastiera italiana a digitare il simbolo ~? Quello della home per intendersi. 
> 
> si chiama tilde (~) per la precisione...

 

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> si chiama tilde.... ALT + in sequenza 1 2 6 se non ricordo male.. ho la tastiera americana a casa!  

 

----------

## Paul Yard

Grazie.

Avevo una prozia che si chiamava Tilde. ChissÃ  se sarebbe stata contenta di sapere che il suo nome si puÃ² scrivere con AltGr+Ã¬? Cara la vecchia zia ~!

Per quanto riguarda iptables, ho seguito le istruzioni e tutto OK.

Captive invece non Ã¨ disponibile per AMD64 ma non Ã¨ importante.

Grazie ancora e ciao.

py

----------

## .:chrome:.

sull'antivirus ti hanno già risposto.

per il firewall, cambia a "no" la riga "save on stop" in /etc/conf.d/iptables, e scrivi le regole che ti interessano in /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

quel file è lì apposta per contenere le regole. non serve farsi gli script

----------

